# Able sisters selling pink + green blossoming kimono!



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

I know a lot of people like this item, so I am willing to open my gates to let people in! Store closes in four hours 15 minutes, about.
This is a complete list of today's items for sale.


Spoiler: Tops



Collarless shirt
Color-block dress shirt
Fischerhemd
Gingham picnic shirt
Mountain Parka
Waistcoat





Spoiler: Bottoms



Cropped pants
Muay-thai shorts
Outdoor shorts
Patchwork skirt





Spoiler: Dresses



Blossoming kimono
Tuna-sushi costume





Spoiler: Headwear



Detective hat
Outdoor hat
Terry-cloth nightcap





Spoiler: Accessories



Browline glasses
Pilot shades
Round tinted shades





Spoiler: Socks



Embroidered-flower tights
No-show socks
Stretch leggings
Tabi





Spoiler: Shoes



Basketball shoes
Cowboy boots
Rubber-toe sneakers
Trekking shoes


RULES:
- no picking flowers
- no shaking trees (you may shake peach trees)

you may shop at nook's cranny too! the flowers for sale are windflowers, tulips, and cosmos. feel free to talk to my villagers. I will take in two people at a time. I may not be super responsive because I have lots of work to do irl!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to stop by for the kimono if your time permits!


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I drop by?


----------



## zenni (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come buy?


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come to buy some flowers? ^_^


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

The other two haven't come yet, so if they don't come in the next 3-5 minutes I'll DM you two!


----------



## brangein (Apr 17, 2020)

Love to come for the Kimono thanks!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 17, 2020)

id love to get the kimono !


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

I'll invite you two soon, I have three or four people over right now


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to stop by if you’re still open! No rush, just whenever there’s space  ☺


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 17, 2020)

Closed for now! thanks everyone for coming.


----------

